# Perfect drink to pair with a cohiba lancero



## Joe smoke (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello everyone I am relatively new to smoking cigars (less than a year) because of this I am in need of suggestions on what drink to pair with a very special cigar. This past weekend I went to an estate sale where I picked up a partially filled box of 20 year old cohiba lanceros. Normally half the fun of smoking cigars involves the trial and error of figuring out which drinks pair best with different cigars HOWEVER with the cohiba lanceros I don't want to do the whole trial and error scenario as there is no room for the error part! To make things easier on everyone, I am not a picky drinker I enjoy dark liquors, clear liquors, mix drinks, wine and beer all the same. However if you suggest that I drink cool aid you will be ignored other than that all suggestions are appreciated thanks in advance!


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Not sure of this kinda thread is taboo since your just asking for a drink pairing so I'll give my 2 cents. IMO I'd just pair with water.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

I would also do water for at least the first few just to get an idea of what migh pair well with them. You don't want to jump straight into pairing up something that will just over power the cigars.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I smoke a fair number of cigars with significant age. The above posters are absolutely right. Ice water.

Also, make sure the CoLa is your first cigar of the day.


----------

